# Energy drink/bars/gels Recovery drink/bars/gels????



## willhub (12 Jul 2010)

Hi.

On Sunday, all being well, I'll be doing an Audax, when I get home it'll be 180 miles for me, probably doing it around 17-18mph avg so fastish for that distance but I'll be with a few fast people probably.

What I need to do is get some energy drinks and all that.

So first off, energy drinks:

Some people say that instead of getting these energy sachets, they buy large tubs of maltodextrin or something? Is this a better option and cheaper option for making energy drinks? I was looking at the NUUN tablets: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28605 Would these be an adequate replacement for energy sachets like SIS stuff? I'd rather use these NUUN tablets if that is the case as they're better to carry.

Not sure what energy gels and bars I would need? What are peoples prefs? I usually just eat Mars Bars but for mega long and hilly rides like this one I like to use proper stuff but it's all so confusing with all the different brands.

I'm looking for the best stuff for the price, probably the cheapest stuff, but I want a product that actually works, so I was looking at these: 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4207 (gels)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18456 (bars)

Not sure about recovery stuff, I've heard that a large glass of milk is just as good recovery drink as any? And tbh, if that's the case, I'd rather just eat a meal and have a glass of milk rather than buy any recovery stuff.

So with the gels, bars and tablets it comes to 37 quid.

Could I get better for my money or is there better and cheaper alternatives available? I just want the best for my money really.


Thanks.


----------



## vorsprung (13 Jul 2010)

I've done a blog entry about Nuun tablets vs Energy drinks

"The Secret Ingredient"

I don't recommend Mars Bars except in emergencies. Home made flapjacks are far better


----------



## willhub (13 Jul 2010)

Is the "Endurolytes 150 Serv Powder" actually literally 150 bottles worth??


----------



## e-rider (13 Jul 2010)

I rate NUUN very highly but it is expensive and isn't an energy drink as such.

I use NUUN for drinking to stay hydrated and energy bars and gels for, well er, energy!

My favourite bars are High5 (banana or berry) and I like the SIS Go Gels (tropical flavour)

For NUUN I always go for Citrus or Tri Berry (I tried all the others which are all OK)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2010)

willhub said:


> ... http://www.chainreac...x?ModelID=18456 (bars)
> 
> ...Could I get better for my money or is there better and cheaper alternatives available? I just want the best for my money really.
> 
> Thanks.





vorsprung said:


> ...I don't recommend Mars Bars except in emergencies. Home made flapjacks are far better



I have to agree with avoiding Mars Bars, they are really not good except for emergency use. They are sugar, sugar and sugar and only give immediate energy, nothing longer term
Flapjacks and other such oat and nut based snacks are much better for you combined with sufficient hydration.

I had a look at the ingredients list for the bars you linked, I hope they taste better than the list looks. That is one long list of ingredients for something as simple as a flapjack.
For less money and the same number of calories etc, you can get JC's Trek Flapjack Oat Crunch (http://www.naturalba...ek/default.aspx) which only have natural ingredients in them (just generally better for you). I also particularly like Nakd CG Nibble Cashew Cookie bars as well (http://www.naturalba...ts/default.aspx). The ingredients are all natural and easier to digest. They taste devine and if like me anyone here is allergic to diary, they have no diary in them at all. (they are also gluten free as well.)
These bars are also available (for all their sins) from Holland and Barrett so if you don't have time to get them delivered (cheaper), or want to try a single bar first.

Incidentally I use Lucozade Sport Body Fuel Powder for rehydration. I find that the 2 large tube for £25 (giving 60 servings) works out very well and tastes pleasant enough to keep enough liquid in me. It also comes in sachets which are much more expensive, but sometimes more convienient. The fact that it is a powder does not bother me - it contains no diary which is much more important to me.
If you want a refereal to the Lucozade shop (discount code) etc, just leave me a PM.


----------



## vorsprung (14 Jul 2010)

willhub said:


> Is the "Endurolytes 150 Serv Powder" actually literally 150 bottles worth??



I don't have the tub right here with me now but ISTR that 1 serving is enough for a "normal" dose in a 500ml bottle, which I think was 1 scoop
On hot days more electrolytes are consumed so the amount of powder is increased
I have 1 litre bottle and use 4 or 5 scoops on a hot day


----------



## Fiona N (15 Jul 2010)

I'd say if you're doing the ride this weekend, you've left it too late to be messing around with energy gels and drinks - these should have been tested out over the last few weeks so that you know you'll like the stuff enough to drink it and it doesn't make you ill. This may sound a bit dramatic but there are plenty of people who finds some energy drinks give them upset stomachs etc. - best to know this before you make up 2 water bottles for your event 

The other thing is working out what you actually need - for instance, I never use electrolyte drinks even over long rides or in hot weather (and I mean hot, I used to live in Western Australia and Northern Italy) as my body doesn't need the extra salts beyond what I get in normal foods and the occasional packet of crisps with a post-race beer. Remember sweat is less salty than the fluid in your body so as you sweat, you concentrate the remaining fluid and drinking plain water is sufficient until you get to having to replace 3 or 4 litres**. And contrary to what many people seem to think, electrolytes aren't implicated in cramps - it's more likely to be underconditioned muscles (check out information on electrolytes and cramp in the Science in Sport blog here) which cause you problems, especially if you ride harder or longer on the day than you do in 'training'.

So stick with stuff you know - diluted squash or fruit juice, with pinch of salt if you must, flapjacks, malt loaf, bananas etc. And my main objection to chocolate would be that it clags the mouth (old sabotage trick - offer chocolate around your ride companions just before the start of a climb and they'll all be swishing the stuff out of their mouths and drinking from water bottles when you hit the climb ) - it might give you short term energy but on the other hand, if you're working hard ~ 1000 kcals per hour and using say ~80% blood sugar (and <20% body fat) for energy, you need a fairly big supply of sugar - 150kcals in a gel isn't going to get you far and 400 kcals in a Mars bar might get you a lot further while flapjack or similar might just be too hard to digest quickly enough. But this is part of knowing what you need and what works for you.


** Also note that thirst is driven by your body detecting salt concentration so electrolyte drinks can make you feel thirsty beyond what's needed for fluid replacement. The Science in Sport blog has more on this subject.


----------



## Banjo (15 Jul 2010)

Fiona N said:


> I'd say if you're doing the ride this weekend, you've left it too late to be messing around with energy gels and drinks - these should have been tested out over the last few weeks so that you know you'll like the stuff enough to drink it and it doesn't make you ill. This may sound a bit dramatic but there are plenty of people who finds some energy drinks give them upset stomachs etc. - best to know this before you make up 2 water bottles for your event
> 
> The other thing is working out what you actually need - for instance, I never use electrolyte drinks even over long rides or in hot weather (and I mean hot, I used to live in Western Australia and Northern Italy) as my body doesn't need the extra salts beyond what I get in normal foods and the occasional packet of crisps with a post-race beer. Remember sweat is less salty than the fluid in your body so as you sweat, you concentrate the remaining fluid and drinking plain water is sufficient until you get to having to replace 3 or 4 litres**. And contrary to what many people seem to think, electrolytes aren't implicated in cramps - it's more likely to be underconditioned muscles (check out information on electrolytes and cramp in the Science in Sport blog here) which cause you problems, especially if you ride harder or longer on the day than you do in 'training'.
> 
> ...



To the OP definitely dont start experimenting with different sruff on the longest ride of your life. If you havent time to test on a long ride beforehand stick with what you know.

Really interesting link to the Sports Science site. I have suffered cramps after about 3 to 4 hrs riding a few times and and was convinced I needed extra salt. Handfulls of salted nuts now and then seem to have helped but maybe thats just coincidental.

Up to now I have only used plain water and the odd sports gel on longer rides with hills.Getting most of my energy from ordinary food. I wonder if using an energy drink would help me keep up a higher speed? I seem to be able to keep going all day but not at a fast speed.


----------



## e-rider (15 Jul 2010)

I would definitely agree that some drinks/bars/gels give people a dodgy stomach - I've heard this so many times. Best to try some out on a training ride when you're on your own so you can get in the hedgerow if need be  .


----------



## willhub (15 Jul 2010)

I've got a proper strong stomach, your insides would fall out with some of the stuff I'm happy to eat 

It's only about 5 miles longer than it was last year (175 miles Vs 180 miles), and I used gels and all that then, just I bought em all separate and wanted to get boxes of stuff this year but was unsure what.

I'm not going to have any energy drink in time, so wondering if Ribena with added sugar would be good?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jul 2010)

willhub said:


> ...I'm not going to have any energy drink in time, so wondering if Ribena with added sugar would be good?



I remember a very cold winter camping. The contents of the car froze - everything from the toothpaste to the tinned beans, to the washing up liquid, to the methylated spirits, to the condensation from our breath overnight. The only exception was the Ribena. I don't thnk you will need to add any more sugar to it!


----------



## e-rider (16 Jul 2010)

willhub said:


> I've got a proper strong stomach, your insides would fall out with some of the stuff I'm happy to eat
> 
> It's only about 5 miles longer than it was last year (175 miles Vs 180 miles), and I used gels and all that then, just I bought em all separate and wanted to get boxes of stuff this year but was unsure what.
> 
> I'm not going to have any energy drink in time, so wondering if Ribena with added sugar would be good?



Ribena is pretty much just sugar


----------



## willhub (16 Jul 2010)

So is it a good energy drink?


----------



## Broadside (16 Jul 2010)

I'm confused how you have the ability to maintain a 17/18pmh avg over 180 miles and yet you don't yet know how to fuel your body. The stats are those of an accomplished rider, or do you know the answers to your questions and are just looking for a second opinion?


----------



## willhub (17 Jul 2010)

I don't know the answers, I felt pretty rough at the end of the last long ride (165 miles @ 18.6mph avg), It must be my nutrition on the bike and what I drink.

I know that, on these longer rides, I have felt better than regular weekly club runs (100-150) miles, where I eat mars bars, the odd gel, beans on toast, blackcurrant juice or orange juice. 

I'm just unsure as to what energy drinks, gels and all that to get, there is so many it's confusing!

When I do 50 mile rides I can get away with not eating, just need 2 bottled of drink, and on those I usually average between 20 and 21mph cause I use those sort of short distances as training for other things. Weird how I do 21mph avg on a 50 mile route yet I struggle to average 24mph for 10 miles.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Jul 2010)

Its what your used to willhub,evrything is down to what you train for.


----------



## navrat_biker (18 Jul 2010)

If anyone wants any info on what supplements would be best (tailored to your training needs) just PM me or get in touch at contact@bodymaxsupplements.co.uk

Here to help any fellow biker - i personally take sis supplements and high 5 as they are light on the stomach. A big fan of the Nuun Hydration tablets too.

Honestly, if you are stuck thinking is this supplement right or that, get in touch.


----------



## willhub (19 Jul 2010)

What I took in the end for this 175 mile bike ride.

2x SIS Gel
1x GO Gel or w/e they are
4x TORQ Bar
1x Mars Bar
1x Snickers
2x 750ml bottle of ribena

I filled up in Richmond with a bottle of this energy drink or something, like lucozade from a garage, said go on it too.

I could not believe how much this stuff actually did help me this year, for the whole 137 miles I was with the group I was consistently destroying people up the hills (sounds nasty but the group I with don't mind it, we're a training lot) and the strongest overall on the hills.

The only problems I found is I was having blips of energy loss, I don't know if before I ate some more food, I was letting my reserves "go into the red", so I eat something, and before the nutrients and energy go into me, I am running low on energy as a result of leaving it too late. At one point I was feeling rather sick too, I reckon if I was doing a longer ride, by about 168 miles in it'd be time for a second cafe stop, as I had to munch on my emergency snickers bar to get me home, it took about 5 mins for the snickers bar to take effect and top me up.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/40913163

I did feel much better at the end of this ride compared to the normal 100-130 mile rides I have done, and I have recovered quicker from this too which is odd.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Jul 2010)

willhub said:


> Weird how I do 21mph avg on a 50 mile route yet I struggle to average 24mph for 10 miles.



Perhaps your not warmed up on the shorter rides and its over before you are getting into a rythmn. I find that it takes me at least 30 minutes to get warmed up and if I'm not by that point, at least 12 miles on a ride before I can start knocking out a steady pace without all the aches, pains and breathing problems which I have at the start of a ride


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2010)

Fiona N said:


> I'd say if you're doing the ride this weekend, you've left it too late to be messing around with energy gels and drinks - these should have been tested out over the last few weeks so that you know you'll like the stuff enough to drink it and it doesn't make you ill. This may sound a bit dramatic but there are plenty of people who finds some energy drinks give them upset stomachs etc. - best to know this before you make up 2 water bottles for your event
> 
> The other thing is working out what you actually need - for instance, I never use electrolyte drinks even over long rides or in hot weather (and I mean hot, I used to live in Western Australia and Northern Italy) as my body doesn't need the extra salts beyond what I get in normal foods and the occasional packet of crisps with a post-race beer. Remember sweat is less salty than the fluid in your body so as you sweat, you concentrate the remaining fluid and drinking plain water is sufficient until you get to having to replace 3 or 4 litres**. And contrary to what many people seem to think, electrolytes aren't implicated in cramps - it's more likely to be underconditioned muscles (check out information on electrolytes and cramp in the Science in Sport blog here) which cause you problems, especially if you ride harder or longer on the day than you do in 'training'.
> 
> ...



Top post if I may say so.

BTW, anybody notice Cadel Evans swigging a can of coke on his way up the last climb of yesterdays Tour stage?


----------



## willhub (19 Jul 2010)

zacklaws said:


> Perhaps your not warmed up on the shorter rides and its over before you are getting into a rythmn. I find that it takes me at least 30 minutes to get warmed up and if I'm not by that point, at least 12 miles on a ride before I can start knocking out a steady pace without all the aches, pains and breathing problems which I have at the start of a ride



I ride 21 miles to the start of the TT, I don't thrash it.


----------



## zimzum42 (26 Jul 2010)

Tracker bars are great, especially the chocolate ones. Well wrapped, easy to eat, and have a mix of nuts and chocolate and all sorts so you have different rates of energy release, or whatever!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Tracker bars are great, especially the chocolate ones. Well wrapped, easy to eat, and have a mix of nuts and chocolate and all sorts so you have different rates of energy release, or whatever!




Chocolate is only any use if the climate is cool at the time. Even in Scotland, chocolate can be useless (even as a coating) in the summer.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 May 2013)

So...erm...what is the best thing to put in a water bottle over a long ride energy and hydration wise. I only ride with plain water and almost never eat on a regular loop (max 50 miles) but I eat before I go and when I get back. On my bike tours I just eat jelly beans etc or trail mix etc...and the odd Gatorade. It would be good to know what small easy to carry bottle mix sachets would be worth carrying sometimes.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> So...erm...what is the best thing to put in a water bottle over a long ride energy and hydration wise. I only ride with plain water and almost never eat on a regular loop (max 50 miles) but I eat before I go and when I get back. On my bike tours I just eat jelly beans etc or trail mix etc...and the odd Gatorade. It would be good to know what small easy to carry bottle mix sachets would be worth carrying sometimes.


 


I carry a couple of High5 tabs.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 May 2013)

cheers..just ordered some


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

Cereal Bars, Bananas or Flapjacks (or all three) for me unless like the OP its an organised even then I'll go to the gels and energy powder; on that front I like the ZipVit or Torq range but being a recognised tight wad I tend to use what ever came in my last wiggle/pbk/chain reactions order or what I bought on special offer. I last used High 5 stuff and it seemed to go down well.


----------

